# Computers Faster Only for 75 More Years



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Computers Faster Only for 75 More Years.

Apparently, it will take about 75-80 years to achieve the "quantum limit" of Moore's law where manufacturers can double computing speed every two years or so by cramming ever-tinier transistors on a chip.

As a comparison reference for this article, see the links in the right-hand panel of 32 nanometer which is roughly the size of the newest chip in CMOS manufacturing and fabrication. Note: 32 nm refers to the expected average half-pitch of a memory cell at this technology level.

For more information, be sure to link forward/backward up the chain in the right-hand-panel for tidbits on Intel's Roadmap, and the Industry's Roadmap, i.e. International Technology Roadmap for Semiconductors (ITRS), and note the transitions of:
# 32 nm (Double Patterning)
# 22 nm (End of Planar Bulk CMOS)
# 16 nm (Transition to Nanoelectronics)
# 11 nm (Nanoelectronics)

Graphene is the new kid on the block regarding properties whereby we may see a transition from silicon to Graphene in the coming decade. There is currently a hotbed of research being conducted in university and industry aimed at that purpose. If and when will largely be an economic decision we will have to wait and see.

-- Tom


----------

